# Comments are appreciated



## SNAFU (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi guys. First post, so would appreciate all the insights you could possibly share.

I'm in a LDR in Asia. My gf came back after her studies and we continued our LDR (less distance this time). Over the past 5 years, we've had our ups and downs but otherwise it's been fairly good. Things started changing over the last year...gf bought an iPhone and has been too busy playing games and IMs etc. Everytime i fly down to meet her, she's been very attached to her phone. During this year she changed jobs and proceeded to do quite well. I gave her my full support even when she told me that she had to go out for drinks and dinners ( with rich and high networth people) to network effectively. Might be my fault but I always tried to support her in her goals and dreams. A couple of months back, she visited me and I felt a certain strange behavior. A simple act of unlocking her phone got her giving me looks. I tried to discuss it with her because she told me the pin in the first place. On the 1st of march 2012, I specially booked a flight in order to meet her and help her with her house moving( she just bought a new apartment in Q4 2011. Things went normally but on the 3rd, we had an argument. There was no issue at all, but I felt baited because immediately after she asked for a breakup. I was stunned considering how we made each other a lot of promises; like to never give up on our relationship. Taking into consideration we just made love in the morning, how was it possible for her to just flip into someone I didn't know? Felt incredibly ambushed, with no end in sight. I spent 2 nights sleeping on her couch (wanted to leave but I promised her I'd help her paint her new apartment). During the 2 nights on her couch, she kept asking me to go for dinner etc (I had no appetite) but never brought up our relationship. After the painting was completed, I packed all my belongings together with my stuff at her place and moved to my friend's place.

Over the next few days, she didn't make any effort to talk or to reach me. I felt so confused and disappointed and I just don't understand how everything changed overnight. We get on well with one another's families, and we've both been through a lot together. I suspected a EA with her colleague or someone from her dinners, but she said no. Yet I don't see anything else and on the night before my departure, we met up for talks but she wasn't talking much. I asked her if she had anything to say but she said no. And this makes it harder to accept because it seems like I don't know who this person is.

R seems unlikely because she cares about her pride. I have been NC since my return home and I just feel so sad but I have great friends and family. But I just don't understand what's going on. Can someone help? Thx


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

The phone addiction happened when my stbxh got his blackberry, he was on it all the time. I soon found out that he was communicating with someone else thru his FB messages. He denies it even now that it was an EA, but I'm not stupid. Sounds like shes got something going on, to what degree its hard to tell. The fact that she was so quick to let go makes me wonder.


----------



## SNAFU (Mar 14, 2012)

justabovewater said:


> The phone addiction happened when my stbxh got his blackberry, he was on it all the time. I soon found out that he was communicating with someone else thru his FB messages. He denies it even now that it was an EA, but I'm not stupid. Sounds like shes got something going on, to what degree its hard to tell. The fact that she was so quick to let go makes me wonder.


I know...no calls nothing except sending me pictures of the place I helped design and paint! The only reason why I'm posting is because I always thought we would get married one day and it makes this much harder to deal with. I'm glad the hurt is happening now before marriage and kids, but I also don't understand how this happened with the support and trust I've given her all these years. I have trust issues so this may take some time to heal. Just wondering, should I inform her parents we are no longer together? They also expect that we would be married in the future...


----------

